
Microsoft's AI Just Shattered the Ms. Pac-Man High Score - artsandsci
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/microsofts-ai-just-shattered-the-ms-pac-man-high-score-1796091352
======
fjdlwlv
It's a cute achievement, but the only reason Microsoft could set the Atari Ms
Pac Man record is because no one else cared enough about that game to write an
AI for it.

~~~
thingification
I get you're joking, but:

[https://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2017/06/14/divide-
conquer-m...](https://blogs.microsoft.com/next/2017/06/14/divide-conquer-
microsoft-researchers-used-ai-master-ms-pac-man/)

"Doina Precup, an associate professor of computer science at McGill University
in Montreal said that’s a significant achievement among AI researchers, who
have been using various videogames to test their systems but have found Ms.
Pac-Man among the most difficult to crack.

But Precup said she was impressed not just with what the researchers achieved
but with how they achieved it. To get the high score, the team divided the
large problem of mastering Ms. Pac-Man into small pieces, which they then
distributed among AI agents."

~~~
psb217
Ms PacMan is difficult for current general-purpose models. Nonetheless, it's
accurate to say that other groups haven't focused on developing a model or
method specifically tailored to the game. The result in the linked article is
from a model engineered expressly for Ms PacMan, which makes comparison with
previous work from the deep RL community a bit misleading.

